# 1 Go c est beaucoup ?



## CharlesX (21 Août 2003)

Je suis pour un moment en Croatie et je vais prendre l ADSL. Le forfait est propose avec un download limite a 1 Go (ou 2 mais c est plus cher) par mois pour 30 euros (ou 60 euros).

En dehors des telechargements, je ne me rends pas compte de ce que cela reprensente.

Pour avoir une idee :
10 minutes d ecoute radio Itunes en live = ?
100 pages consultees = ?
10 minutes de Ichat AV avec audio = ?
10 minutes de Ichat AV avec audio et video  = ?

Merci


----------



## Nathalex (21 Août 2003)

Pour te donner une idée, depuis le 18 juillet, j'ai téléchargé 2,3 Go de données. Je le précise : pas de P2P... Je me considère comme un internet-addict donc, j'y fais pas mal de chose et y passe pas mal de temps....  

J'écoute les radio françaises en moyenne une bonne heure par jour. Je fais les MàJ systèmes pour 2 iBooks. J'ai dû faire une dizaine d'heures d'iChat (audio seulement)....


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

J'ai une connexion RTc (donc bas débit), et rien que sur les 2 heures que je surfe les matin, je télécharge dans les 40 Mo.
Donc 1 Go, ça nous fait 50 heures de surf, pas terrible (même sans ADSL je doit dépasser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## mdia (21 Août 2003)

Pour ma part, depuis mon adoption de safari, je n'arrive plus à écouter mes radios habituelles( Europe1, radio france internationale) qui passaient bien sous IE. Quelles stations écoutez-vous??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2003)

mdia a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, depuis mon adoption de safari, je n'arrive plus à écouter mes radios habituelles( Europe1, radio france internationale) qui passaient bien sous IE. Quelles stations écoutez-vous??


salut
essaye ce site, ca marche très bien chez moi sous safari
http://radios.syxy.com/


----------



## alfred (21 Août 2003)

1 go c'est pas grand-chose, le mien permet 10 go que je dépasse allègrement tous les mois.


----------



## JediMac (21 Août 2003)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> 1 go c'est pas grand-chose, le mien permet 10 go que je dépasse allègrement tous les mois.


Je pige pas, tu as l'ADSL et tu es limité en téléchargement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? Chez qui ?


----------



## CharlesX (21 Août 2003)

Merci pour vos reponses.
C est donc pas gagne... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Malheureusement, ne n ai pas bien le choix car je crois qu il n y a pas de concurrent.
Une fois que je depasse, c est 50 centimes du Mo.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Août 2003)

CharlesX a dit:
			
		

> Une fois que je depasse, c est 50 centimes du Mo.







z'en profitent bien


----------



## CharlesX (21 Août 2003)

en fait c est 50 centimes de francs pas d euros.
Ils en profitent toujours bien ???
http://www.ht.hr/en/telephony/dsl-price.shtml 
car 1 kuna est environ egal a 1 franc (en fait a 0,84 je crois)


----------



## Nathalex (21 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je pige pas, tu as l'ADSL et tu es limité en téléchargement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne sais pas pour Alfred mais moi aussi, je suis en ADSL limité à 10 Go. C'est chez Sympatico (le wanadoo canadien).


----------



## crapulos (21 Août 2003)

En effet, 1Go c'est très peu ... d'autant que de nos jours, les images sont légions sur les sites (pubs, dessins, photos, etc.) ce qui augmente considérablement le poids des pages !

50 cts par Mo supp, ça te fait quand même 500 frs par Go !!! c'est énorme !

Tu as plus qu'intérêt à contrôler drastiquement ton utilisation dans ces conditions ... en ADSL 512Ko, 1Go ça passe à toute vitesse vu que tu ne te rends pas compte du poids des pages ... imagines que tu charges jusqu'à 64ko par seconde ... soit un minable 4h30 à plein régime !!

Pour un mois, est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'avoir l'ADSL à ce "prix" ??

K


----------



## JediMac (21 Août 2003)

Nathalex a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas pour Alfred mais moi aussi, je suis en ADSL limité à 10 Go. C'est chez Sympatico (le wanadoo canadien).


Ben là j'en apprends des choses. Je croyais qu'un des avantages de l'ADSL sur le câble était justement de ne pas être limité en DL et UL.
Les FAI ADSL français appliquent aussi ce genre de limites ? Vous imaginez, 2 MàJ d'Apple dans le mois ou une réinstalle avec téléchargement de toutes les MàJ système et softs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Le plafond est vite explosé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CharlesX (22 Août 2003)

bon. Ben je crois que je vais attendre la prochaine vague d offre commerciale (si c est comme Wanadoo c est pas avant longtemps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

De toutes facons IchatAV marche tres bien en audio en RTC avec un correspondant en ADSL.


----------



## alfred (22 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je pige pas, tu as l'ADSL et tu es limité en téléchargement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui, après je dois acheter par tranche de 5 go  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
voici la raison officielle:Une augmentation de vitesse implique un contrôle des volumes de données transférées et ce, afin de vous offrir la garantie de bénéficier d'une vitesse aussi élevée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est vrai qu'au niveau vitesse, je n'ai pas vraiment à me plaindre.


----------



## alfred (22 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Chez qui ?



pas de panique, c'est à bruxelles.


----------



## mdia (26 Août 2003)

deep a dit:
			
		

> salut
> essaye ce site, ca marche très bien chez moi sous safari
> http://radios.syxy.com/



J'ai essayé toutes ces radios, voici la réponse invariable de safari:
"cette page presente un conteneu necessitant I&amp;apos; utilisation d&amp;apos; un module que safari ne prends pas en charge". Qu'en pensez-vous? En tout cas je ne parviens à écouter aucune station de radio avec safari!!! c'est énervant!!


----------



## crapulos (26 Août 2003)

Pour les radios, j'utilise realPlayer ... ça marche plutôt pas mal






K


----------



## Nathalex (26 Août 2003)

mdia a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé toutes ces radios, voici la réponse invariable de safari:
> "cette page presente un conteneu necessitant I&amp;apos; utilisation d&amp;apos; un module que safari ne prends pas en charge". Qu'en pensez-vous? En tout cas je ne parviens à écouter aucune station de radio avec safari!!! c'est énervant!!



Question de base : as-tu installé Windows Media Player ?


----------



## imaout (26 Août 2003)

Pour la radio, voir ici :
http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&amp;Board=UBB15&amp;Number=415516&amp;Forum=All_Forums&amp;Words=radio%20safari&amp;Match=And&amp;Searchpage=0&amp;Limit=25&amp;Old=3months&amp;Main=414836&amp;Search=true#Post415516


----------

